# [Solved] Keyboard doesn't work in X.org

## ultraincognito

My keyboard doesn't work in X.org server after recent update of a system. Earlier (one year ago) I cured similar with reinstall xf86-intput-keyboard. But now it didn't help.

Also I reinstalled xorg-server and xf86-input-evdev and it didn't help too.

I note that I can change (with Ctrl+Shift) layout of keyboard that is set by setxkbmap. Setxkbmap is run with autostart in Xfce.

I verified, a problem isn't in the Xfce because the keyboard doesn't work in the TWM too.

How can I cure it?Last edited by ultraincognito on Tue Jan 31, 2012 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RazielFMX

What is your INPUT_DEVICES set to in /etc/make.conf?

Also, have you run a revdep-rebuild to make sure you don't have any broken links?  Finally, re-emerging the evdev driver usually fixes this issue for me.

----------

## wrc1944

I created a /root/.bashrc file, and put this alias in it (among a few other Gentoo root commands).  

Very convenient. Wish I had done this years ago.   :Embarassed: 

After an xorg-server update just run ex11d, and you're covered for all the x11 drivers that probably need rebuilding. 

```
alias ex11d="emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)"
```

Here's some other Gentoo related typing savers for /root/.bashrc:

alias ems="emerge --sync"

alias epd="emerge -upDv @world"

alias ufd="emerge -ufD @world"

alias eukg="emerge -uD @world --keep-going"

----------

## John R. Graham

Your ex11d alias is kind of built into Portage 2.2 now:

```
emerge -1v @x11-module-rebuild
```

  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## ultraincognito

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> What is your INPUT_DEVICES set to in /etc/make.conf?

 

evdev mouse keyboard

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> Also, have you run a revdep-rebuild to make sure you don't have any broken links?

 

revdep-rebuild found broken links but not for this matter. Earlier I didn't use the revdep-rebuild.

 *RazielFMX wrote:*   

> Finally, re-emerging the evdev driver usually fixes this issue for me.

 

It didn't help.

wrc1944 and John R. Graham, I don't use the emerge, I use the paludis. I like this package manager.

I solved my problem by update the xkbcomp. I had the 1.2.1 version but I need the 1.2.3.

Also do want say that while I had this problem the X-server was writing:

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Multiple interpretations of 

"NoSymbol+AnyOfOrNone(all)"

>                   Using last definition for duplicate fields

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

Thank you for the answers.

----------

